# Sourcen einbinden von J2EE bzw auch für Servlets in Eclipse



## rene_kochan (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn mir jemand  erklären könnte,  was ich falsch mach'. 
Ich glaube,  das Problem ist ziemlich einfach und es wäre nett,  würde mir trotzdem jemand helfen: 

Ich habe einen SourceCode geschrieben: 

public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)


Ich möchte die Sourcen von HttpServlet anzeigen, indem ich Ctrl + Rechtsklick auf HttpServlet mache (in Eclipse). 
Jetzt erscheint ein neues Fenster (Class File Editor) und teilt mir mit, dass "Source not found" und ich ein Jar-File 

einbinden muss. Damit alles angezeigt werden kann. 

Ok,  bei der SE Edition hab ich einfach irgendwo das src.zip eingebunden und dann hats geklappt, aber kann mir jemand sagen WIE das File in EE heisst, bzw. wo es sich befindet? 

-> schickt mir bitte den Link , wo ich diese zip oder jar Datei runterladen kann, um dann in Eclipse das File einzubinden.


Danke für Hilfe


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

Die Servlet API wird von jedem Container anders implementiert, die API an sich enthält nur die Interfaces.

Welchen Container verwendest du?

Persönlich glaube ich nicht dass die Sourcen dir wirklich helfen werden, um welches konkrete Problem geht es denn?


----------



## byte (1. Okt 2008)

Wenn die Sourcen eingebunden sind, hat man aber z.B. auch die Javadoc on Hover, insofern macht das schon Sinn.

Du kannst die Sourcen einbinden, indem Du den Knopf Attach Source... drückst wenn Du das .class File im Editor offen hast.


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

Javadocs kann man doch extra runterladen, dazu braucht mn die Sourcen doch nicht


----------



## byte (1. Okt 2008)

Wie bindet man denn nur die Javadoc zu einem Jar ein? Mit Sourcen isses halt ein Abwasch und manchmal machts auch Sinn, einen Blick in den Quellcode zu werfen.


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

Bei mir zeigt er mit den Sourcen nur die Sourcen an, keine Javadoc.

>> Wie bindet man denn nur die Javadoc zu einem Jar ein?

Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Java Build Path -> im Reiter "Libraries" kann man dann zu jeder lib die Sourcen und Javadoc ranhängen

Oder man nutzt Maven2


----------



## byte (1. Okt 2008)

Ach wenns mans aufklappt... stimmt.


----------



## rene_kochan (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Es ist ja schön, dass ihr schon so fleißig geantwortet habt. Ihr erklärt mir hier wohl schon mal, wie man die Source einbinden kann, doch brauche ich die ja erst einmal. Ich bin ja erstmal auf der Suche nach den Soure-Dateien, die ich mir für SE einfach downloaden konnte. Für die speziellen EE - Klassen habe ich da bisher noch nichts gefunden. Außer die API selbstverständlich. Wenn mir also jemand sagen könnte, wo ich die Source-Dateien herbekomme, wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar. 
Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Beantwortung meiner Frage!
Tschau!


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2008)

>> Danke schon mal im Voraus für die Beantwortung meiner Frage! 

Was genau verstehst du denn daran nicht? 


> Die Servlet API wird von jedem Container anders implementiert, die API an sich enthält nur die Interfaces.
> 
> Welchen Container verwendest du?


----------

